# Vegas...looking to start or join a group



## Reaper Steve (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi,
Anyone in Vegas need another player? If not, I'm looking to start a new group. Hopefully I can find some people interested in applying to playtest 4e as well.

Other games I have:
FFG: Tannhauser, Arkham Horror, War of the Ring, LotR Confrontation
DoW: Battlelore, Memoir '44, Ticket to Ride

I'm also interested in giving Exalted a try.

I live in NW Vegas, but I'm willing to meet almost anywhere in town.


----------

